# Smoked Elk Roast/London Broil??? w/ QVIEW



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

what i have here is an elk bottom round cut, it is kinda a flat piece a meat. what i am gonna try is a mustard slather with jeffs rub and smoke til med rare and sorta cut like a london broil. also have some pork tenderloins goin so going to let them drip down on the elk roast maybe some of that fat be taken in by the elk as it is very very lean. going to stick with my favorite wood which is cherry at this time. more details to come.

here is trimmed bottom round roast


with mustard slather and jeffs rub


more to come, thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW!!!
E what time is dinner?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great meal, erain!  I might hafta see about getting some elk from a farm down south of here.....looks like really tasty stuff!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Geez, wonder what my kids would say if I told em we were having elk roast for dinner. You dont see many of them in Miami.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice looking hunk a meat,  you gonna add any caramelized onions and shrooms?  I love em with my elk and deer.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

sheesh-u never seem to unimpress me with your smokes-great looks bud.


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

time,TIME.....LOL when its done kelly. taken the tloins to 140 tops and the elk to 130. they will cook more while resting a lil


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

here some more pics thru out the smoke of the elk roast
been a lot of posts about getting smokers to smoke lately, this is dry cherry, turned on high for 15 min and TBS. using the original cast chip pan and cover. those 3 small chunks lasted me the whole smoke.


ready to go to smoker


the roast was placed under a couple pork tenderloins so te juice would drip down on it. we will see how well that worked. its now goin in foil.+
will post a finaly.


thks for ckin my qview!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 10, 2008)

Erain, I think you are a Smoke-aholic. Waiting for the results, which I am sure they will be amazing.


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2008)

you got that right i am. i have plenty of raw material so why not i guess!!!
no 12 step here in minn amd the patches i looked at were only for nicotene. no cherry,squite,pecan, or maple patches, LOL

here is finished prod. i shudda pulled just a tad earlier, i under estimated the cooking after the pull while wrapped and thermo'd. but sheesh is it tender!!!!!


and with the green beans from garden that i over cooked.......


thks for ckin my qview!!! have a great week!!!


----------



## mulepackin (Aug 12, 2008)

Erain, that is a fantastic looking piece of wapiti! Looks very moist and tender. Do you think the pork drippings did it, or just the general method? I've got a few roasts left in the freezer from mine last fall, I'm gonna have to try this. I usually bard with bacon to keep moist.  Eearache, you need to come to where you can harvest your own elk!!


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Erain as always.


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## mossymo (Aug 17, 2008)

quote-erain " i shudda pulled just a tad earlier"

NOT, it looks perfect. Congrats on an excellent smoke !!!
I have 3 elk roasts left in the freezer, now I just need some time.....


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow I bet that was delicious. It's been a while since I had any elk but it has always been my favorite of any wild game. Great lookin smoke erain. You lucky dog. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 17, 2008)

Fabuoloso Eraine.  You making this ol' flatlander jealous.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

Yummy...Yummy...Yummy!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 19, 2008)

looks very very nice!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Erain, that looks excellent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Man I've got huntin fever.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 20, 2008)

A week ago had two (nicely racked and wild) bull elks eyeing up the opposite gender at the edge of a fence at the elk ranch a half mile from us. My wife and I watch them for about 2 hours and they did not pay much attention to us; this time of the year they only had one thing on their minds and getting through the fence was step one of thier plans !!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

E that looks incredible I have never tried elk, I have had venison....
It really looks juicy....YUMMY


----------

